# Handel's Messiah



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 8, 2010)

I came across this on the AOMin blog this morning. How awesome would it have been to be there for that! I hope you enjoy it.

Random act of Culture


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 8, 2010)

facinating. I'm not sure I understand what was happening though. Was this staged and whats up with the devilishly horned (eared) character that appears at 1:46 and throughout the video?


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 8, 2010)

Simply fabulous! Seems to be an erthly glimmer of what it will be like when we will experience Rev. 19:6-8!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, it was staged. 650 members of the Opera company of Philadelphia were mingling amidst the shoppers and surprised them all by simultaneously bursting into song. Quite well too.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 8, 2010)

I get it now. Was the horned lady supposed to represent the Devil? She seemed to be all to busy trying to distract the (worship) vocalist! Very clever. "Diamond sale on aisle 5"


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 8, 2010)

Bravo! Bravo! 
That was wonderful!
Thanks for sharing, Michael!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 8, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 8, 2010)

I appears that the singers with the round badges are the "official" singers and there are a number of "unofficial" singers joining in.


----------



## JennyG (Nov 23, 2010)

the Hallelujah is great, but I don't like it being described as an "act of CULTURE". Ok I suppose it is - but it ought to be so much more!


----------



## Don Kistler (Nov 23, 2010)

There was another one similar to this posted recently on youtube done at a food court in a mall with 100 singers positioned to sing. It was very good too, and was sponsored by AlphaPhotography, I believe. Twas very moving.


----------

